# 15 Lbs Of Hex Nuts!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bought out the local salvage yard. Five bucks! I love shooting heavy ammo with chains


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I had a box just like that after I rebuilt my cars engine


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

do hexnuts shoot true??


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Only if they have no rust...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good score.
Philly


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Big un's too. I bet they have a pop to them. Nice find.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

pfshooter had one come back on him and does not reccoment them , it didnt leave the pouch and hit him on the thumb , i have also where it hit me on the knuckle , be safe , use eye protection and maby some welders gloves if you have any . lol


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> do hexnuts shoot true??


I shoot em with a big pouch and heavy chains, they shoot straight out to any realistic hunting distance. I can hit soda cans out to 20m just as consistently as my 5/8" steels, 7/10 times.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

pop shot said:


> do hexnuts shoot true??


I shoot em with a big pouch and heavy chains, they shoot straight out to any realistic hunting distance. I can hit soda cans out to 20m just as consistently as my 5/8" steels, 7/10 times.
[/quote]
thanks, i was curious because i have reasonable access to a bunch... i'll have to try it, apparently with caution!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah you just have to seat them properly, its not like they are round, but they do fly nice.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> pfshooter had one come back on him and does not reccoment them , it didnt leave the pouch and hit him on the thumb , i have also where it hit me on the knuckle , be safe , use eye protection and maby some welders gloves if you have any . lol


You guys probably got the nut tangled in the pouch twist, pfs' narrow forks inhibit the pouch from opening, the ammo probably was mis-seated. I've shot lots of hex nuts in wide forks, never had one rts. I seat them with a flat side centered in the pouch. See attached pics.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I HATE WHEN MY NUTS TANGLE IN THE POUCH!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a guy on here who used to fill his nuts with lead. Dunno if they tangled his pouch, though.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I did that with some nuts awhile back, works good if you need more weight


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love hexnuts as ammo! I keep a bag of them in my center console of my car for shooting cans on the roadside. I haven't had one RTS in a long time, you just have to be used to them.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I've used my nuts on a pfs back when I started out, and had no problems. I seat them in the pouch like pop shot does..

I know that doesn't sound right, but in context its a true statement









LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's so hot.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

A while back someone recomended screwing in a bolt { or section of all thread } to fill in the space and add extra weight...or with smaller hex nuts 2 could be scewed onto some thread


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I shoot hex nuts with no problem and they are cheaper and it's more convenient to walk to the corner hardware store and purchase at 2-2½ ¢, depending on size than to import lead or steel. The last ½"steel imported cost something like 52¢ USD ea.

That may have been an old post of mine about double hex nuts. Threaded rods aren't available so I use a bolt, screw two hex nuts on and cut the bolt. One hex is destructive two shafted together is more so although I generally shoot single nuts, not needing more. I have made the double hexes with a star washer between the nuts. I found it slightly more effective, but too user unfriendly so have given up on those. They are far more likely to cut a hole in my pocket, and no doubt shorten pouch life. The cans below are tin, not aluminium.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool, Pgandy!
All those things are reasons I love hexnuts.


----------



## johnny r (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been shooting 3/8" hex nuts almost exclusively for two years both over the top and through the fork with no mishaps. Just have to seat them correctly on a flat face. At target distances they are extremely accurate


----------

